# Scrappy Mirror Image Mountains quilt top



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Remember when I asked about what version of this one I should make? Well, there was 2 options that folks liked best, so this is the one I opted for. I still need to get the borders on it, but thought I would share what I have done so far. It was so tall, I had to have hub and son hold it sideways, then I rotated it, hence the sky on the right! lol










Hopefully will get the borders on tomorrow night. Not sure what I am going to do with those yet.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Let me be the first to say - That's Gorgeous!!! Well done!

Jackie


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I think that turned out great! That's one BIG quilt!!

Just how did you manage to get DS to stand backwards and still hold the quilt straight?! lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is really well done Reenie. I like that visually.

Angie


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

love it! And those feet sticking out of the side of it! what a trip when my eyes are still not compketely functional this morning!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's just beautiful! I can't wait to see what you do with the borders. What size is it, and how are you going to quilt it? LOL


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

You ladies are so inspiring. I've been quilting a lot more lately seeing all the beautiful work you all are turning out.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

That is Beautiful!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice! You are so prolific- how many quilts have you made this year so far? It's really inspiring. I've completed by "crumb" top and am currently working on a "cherry" quilt top, but wow, you get 'em done! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

What an awesome quilt! You do beautiful work.
The colors/fabrics are perfect for this pattern.

Who's the lucky one that will be warmed by this lovely quilt?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE THAT QUILT !!!
THE COLORS ARE REALLY BEAUTIFUL !!!!
bopeep


----------



## Jean in Ohio (Aug 16, 2009)

Outstanding ( pun ) Quilt top and very striking in the color combos....Hope some cool days come so you can get it finished.... been too hot here in Northeastern Ohio to do any sewing at all... I have a million ideas... and too much fabric... I don't get home from work until after 7 pm at night... and am tired... also new Granddaughter will be arriving by the end of this month... I have 3 other grand sons.. youngest is 6 1/2 mo...
Will look forward to seeing the finished quilt.... My mom and I made a quilt for a wedding present for my cousin and his wife... used Gingham squares and yellow backing... I should ask if they are still using it...( 22 years ago )


----------

